
Google will stop running Flash display ads on January 2, 2017 - akshayB
http://venturebeat.com/2016/02/09/google-will-stop-running-flash-display-ads-on-january-2-2017
======
bhartzer
>> Starting June 30th, 2016, display ads built in Flash can no longer be
uploaded into AdWords and DoubleClick Digital Marketing.

So, people are still uploading ads and letting them run for 6 months?

~~~
tweakz
6 months can be plenty of time for an ad to run.

